# Difference in screen wash



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm looking to buy some new screen wash, been using Prestone but I've never really seen a difference from the cheaper brands to the more expensive brands IMO. 

Can anyone recommend me a brand to try and if they find it better than others they have had?


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

I use Autoglym screen wash, I get well over 5 litres out of a bottle and it costs under £4 :thumb:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

After a recommendation on here I bought Volkswagen Winter screenwash concentrate
What I liked about it was when we had -18c 4 years ago the windscreen washer jets didn't ice up. Volkswagen says that it protects down to - 70C, that it is reliable frost protection for the windscreen washer, cleans with an antiglare and streak-free finish, also suitable for extreme conditions, suitable for fan jets, does not attack polycarbonate lenses.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Sonax is by the the best I've used and very concentrated


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Audi/ VW Screenclear concentrated.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

I brought 10ltrs of halfords screen wash, berry flavoured I think and wicked so far! 
Only £4.99 for a concentrate too


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks for all the replys, that really helpful guys.:thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Pittsy said:


> I brought 10ltrs of halfords screen wash, berry flavoured I think and wicked so far!
> Only £4.99 for a concentrate too


Wait till it clogs up your wipers and seals

Nasty stuff when it does that


----------



## Starfox (Sep 22, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> Wait till it clogs up your wipers and seals
> 
> Nasty stuff when it does that


I use this too and have to admit I think it works very well but this comment worries me - is this true?? Bad?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Starfox said:


> I use this too and have to admit I think it works very well but this comment worries me - is this true?? Bad?


Used it in mine and the parents cars, you know the little ridges in wipers? It filled them in with a green sludgey gunge, the seals round the windscreen and also down the scuttle panel

Nightmare to clean it off too

Sonax cleans much better with a much better dilution rate


----------



## Starfox (Sep 22, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> Used it in mine and the parents cars, you know the little ridges in wipers? It filled them in with a green sludgey gunge, the seals round the windscreen and also down the scuttle panel
> 
> Nightmare to clean it off too
> 
> Sonax cleans much better with a much better dilution rate


OK - Thanks. Not sure how much I have left in my car but will likely use the rest of it up (maybe even dilute it a little) and swap out for either Sonax/Autogylm/VW alternatives. I see Amazon do the Sonax screen wash!

I was more worried about it stripping wax off with how it sprays it onto the bonnet via the xenon lights TBH.


----------



## Ro22 (Aug 14, 2014)

Autosmart Clearview, it dilutes 1:40 for summer use or 1:5 for -7℃ protection and cost a tenner for 5L. Good stuff aswell, seems to work well with no noticeable issues


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Ro22 said:


> Autosmart Clearview, it dilutes 1:40 for summer use or 1:5 for -7℃ protection and cost a tenner for 5L. Good stuff aswell, seems to work well with no noticeable issues


Need to get some next time i am on the van :thumb:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I have used the Halfords "advanced formula" concentrated screen wash for years and it is very good stuff, as far as I can tell.

Wouldn't want to use anything with an added scent tho !


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Out of interest, off topic I know...

How does G1 hold up with screen wash??


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Sicskate said:


> Out of interest, off topic I know...
> 
> How does G1 hold up with screen wash??


Very well! It's great stuff. :thumb:


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> Sonax is by the the best I've used and very concentrated


+1 for this, top stuff! You also save £15 by buying it from CYC over getting from Germany (as I used to have to do).


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

IS £8 for a 250ml bottle of Sonax concentrate sound about the right price?


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

I was £20 for 5L of Sonax Xtreme


----------



## Starfox (Sep 22, 2012)

CYC is £19.95 for 'SONAX NanoPro Xtreme Anti-Freeze Concentrate'. There is also the smaller SONAX clear view 250ml bottles but they won't give you protection against freezing I am guessing.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Ive been using Halfords green screenwash for years (Only because i bought 6x 5 litres when it was on offer!) and ive never had any problem with any sludge etc, but i do find it leaves smears and waterspots.....so i too am thinking of another brand when this final 5 litre i am using now is empty.

I always remember my Dad bringing some home from a company he worked for years ago that he used in his company car, no idea what it was called but it was clear and you only needed the smallest amount in with the water and it cleaned crystal clear....the company used it in all the vans and trucks, it never froze or sludged, amazing stuff.


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

Angel Wax Clarity, Spot on!


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Some is green some is blue some is red oooops no thats a cut finger


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Another for Autosmart clear view, have diluted 5ltr in 25ltr drum with dispenser


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

What he said^^^^^^^

Cooks


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Anyone found the screen wash going off ? smells like cat wee


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

You sure you didn't buy cat wee by mistake?


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Now you mention it ? Been in the bottle a year or more car only out on good days  going to have to flush it now.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Have been using the sonax extreme clearview for the last few month's and must say ive noticed a huge difference over the previous sonax screenwash.


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

I used Sonax NanoPro Extreme winter wash last year through winter and very good (though wasn't a particularly bad winter...)

Am using Comma Xstream this year as had some to hand. It will be interesting to see how it matched up against the Sonax. 

I know others have had good experiences with AG screenwash but it always seemed to smear on my screen...


----------



## WaxIsForWinners (Feb 2, 2014)

The Sonax Xtreme stuff is brill!


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

****tail::doublesho

Halfords 5L
Sonax Einzett1, Porche, clearview type stuff (250ml bottles)
Flash general purpose
Washing up liquid
and BMW screenwash (25L)

Summer
Add 
3 measures of the 'clearview'
2 Capfuls of flash and 
10 drops of washing up liquid

To the 5L Halfords bottle, then dilute to use - anything from water: ****tail10:1 to 20:1

In Winter I add the BMW 50:50 to the summer mix then dilute according to the level of freezing anything from 7:1 to 1:1 if really freezing.

Been using this for years.


----------



## Raimon (Aug 18, 2014)

DD1 said:


> Anyone found the screen wash going off ? smells like cat wee


I have. It was absolutely awful, I was wondering has someone p*ssed in my tank when I took it in to the dealers lol, can smell it when you use the washer and when you refill down the washer top up. Smell is gone now after emptying the old screen wash with new one.


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Just bought motul and fuchs concentrated screenwashes only to try something new this year


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm going to be trying Autoglym year round screen wash concentrate this year, 1:3 should do to around -10.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Many years ago I used to use Halfords ready-mixed screen wash. I found it to be OK, but when I eventually switched to a car with fan jets, I found it just frothed up too much and was unusable, so stopped buying it.

In recent years I've been using the screen wash concentrate from Lidl in the winter months, which I must say is both very effective and very cost effective. In the summer months I was using a no-name weaker concentrate that I bought in bulk from Euro Car Parts. Fine for summer, but even neat the freezing point in winter was not low enough.

Since I bought the Rapid, I've been using Volkswagen Screenwash. Not the cheapest, but exceptionally good, both at moving grime off the screen but also melting frost!


----------

